# Imported RV certifiicate of title



## thewaltons

We have just received our certificate of title for our RV and could someone explain something for me.

At the top there is the Identification Number, then the Year, Make, Body and then there is a box which has WT-L-BHP (which is 14,000), I think I know what this is but not entirely sure.

Ta v much

Anita


----------



## Snelly

Is it the max weight in lbs?


----------



## thewaltons

Not sure - can anyone else clarify please???

Anita


----------



## antnjac

Hi a 2000 landau is quoted as weighing 14800lbs, so weight sounds right. 
Tony


----------



## thewaltons

Hi Tony

But which weight? Is this the unladen weight, or the unladen weight plus driver plus fuel ............. etc?

Anita


----------



## kijana

I think you'll have to wait until you get the coach for weight figures. I don't remember seeing anything of much use on our paperwork (although the Yank 'log book' is so much more impressive than our boring UK one).

Your coach will have weight plates on it, possibly in obscure places.

Incidentally, it's worth getting a colour photocopy made of the aforesaid beautiful coloured log book if you want one for your records. The DVLA stazi kept ours.

Good luck with the registraion process (and with getting the awnings off!)

Bruce


----------



## Superk

For the 2003 Georgie Boy Landau the UVWs (UVW: Means the weight of a motor home as manufactured at the factory with fuel, engine oil and coolants. The above UVW's represent a motor home with typical options. UVW will vary significantly based on option selection.) are:

for the 2950DS model 13900lbs (Workhorse chassis) 14550lbs (Ford)
for the 3402DS 17,600 and 16,850lbs respectively.

The GVWR (GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating): The maximum permissible weight of the unit, including the UVW plus all fluids, cargo, optional equipment and accessories. For safety and product performance, do not exceed GVWR.)

for the 2950DS model 18000lbs (Workhorse chassis) 18000lbs (Ford)
for the 3402DS 20,700 and 22,000lbs respectively.

so the lightest at 18,000 lbs GVWR is 8.165 tonnes and would require an LGV licence.


----------



## thewaltons

O.k. I get the different weights and Mark is doing his LGV (when the DVLA get their act together) but can he drive it back from Southampton next week with nothing in it on his car licence if the WT-L-BHP is 14,000 or do we need to find a nice man with an LGV licence to drive it for us? :roll: 

We are worried that if we wait for the RV to arrive and then find at the nearest weighbridge that we are over the weight we will be stranded in Portsmouth!


----------



## 101411

Hi Anita

You have a PM but it looks like youve sorted it.

Id put a begging call out on here for a nice man/woman with an LGV license that wants a day out at your expense!!

Dazzer


----------



## Superk

Anita

Unfortunately its not the weight at the time but the GVWR or in the UK the Maximum Authorised Mass that is the determining factor for the licence.

Maximum authorised mass
The term maximum authorised mass (MAM), which is also known as gross weight and permissible maximum weight, is the maximum weight of the vehicle that may be used on the road including the maximum load the vehicle may safely carry. This is normally shown on a plate fitted to the vehicle.

The maximum authorised mass or gross weight is a factor in determining what driving entitlement is required. 

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## antnjac

Hi, Anita website georgieboy.com/brochures/landau has details of model weights, sorry i can't link it.
Tony


----------



## thewaltons

Hi everyone

thanks for all the help. Sorry the penny didn't drop sooner. I spoke to Dazzer this afternoon so understand its the MAM that counts. Also, although I understood the weight & licence issues I thought it was the ACTUAL weight that counted, not what the lovely little bit of paper says inside the kitchen cupboard.

Hmmmmmmmm now in search of a lovely LGV man or lady for next wednesday. Think I will contact the driving agencies tomorrow (don't worry we will both go to collect the RV with the driver). Any ideas folks? :roll:


----------

